# If this keeps up I will have no glass in the house!!



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

As many of you know I bought our lovely pup Ted home just over a week ago.
As many of you know Betty has the kind of bark that can shatter glass!!
problem:
When they play/fight Betty gets soo excited and barks non stop...it really does go right through your head. I love watching them play so don't want to stop them but wondered if there is anyway of stopping her bark at the same time.
This sounds like a tall order and I am probably being a bit unrealistic but thought it was worth asking!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW! that is a tough one...and I have no ideas. sorry .....but good luck! and another Betty Ted Video would be wonderful! they are so cute together!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Perhaps I should take a video of her doing that so you can see what I mean!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! go for it! we can then all hear her piercing bark. Lady has started to bark when I say the word HELLO...lol silly Cockapoo


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Perhaps I should take a video of her doing that so you can see what I mean!!!


Share your pain x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Show us a video please  .. are they louder than my poos ???


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

How about earplugs


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes we need video evidence before we could possibly help you 

Actually, have no idea on this one. Why don't you ask Anne Rodgers on Owners Club FB page. She's always really helpful.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I will try to take a video...just a bit scared Katie will come and take Ted back due to Betty abuse!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

There probably is something you can do about it, but guess it would need a behaviourist to do it right. I've read you can get dogs to bark on command first and then tell them to stop. Sounds like hard work to me.

I've tried teaching Millie Quiet, but its a bit hit and miss and I'm sure I waste my breath half the time.

What if Betty teaches Ted to bark too


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> What if Betty teaches Ted to bark too


I was just thinking that  Nip this in the bud as quick as you can!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We have taught lady to bark on command...lol we are still working on the quiet command though! lol.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> I was just thinking that  Nip this in the bud as quick as you can!


This has already started to happen...it's actually quite funny but think it could get out of hand!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep we need video .. I am sure it is just normal gobby puppy play ... which I cant wait to see


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I will try to take a video...just a bit scared Katie will come and take Ted back due to Betty abuse!!


Haha, i wouldn't take him off you! I also don't believe that gorgeous Betty would do anything so naughty!! 

All i can say is it's a good job you chose Ted!! Miss bossy knickers the second has noises to make your ears bleed! Imagine 2 of them


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Haha, i wouldn't take him off you! I also don't believe that gorgeous Betty would do anything so naughty!!
> 
> All i can say is it's a good job you chose Ted!! Miss bossy knickers the second has noises to make your ears bleed! Imagine 2 of them


I think we caught glimpses of that whilst you were out of the room...hence why we chose Ted....two bossy knickers together ....too much for me to handle


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

When Hatties barking gets really loud I use my clicker it cuts through into her brain and she runs to me for a treat! It has been a simple but effective godsend. Any time I use the clicker she comes running, breaks the cycle and for a few moments gives you control. Methinks my clicker will be in overdrive once Minton arrives!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I can distract her to stop the barking but just dont want to interrupt the playing...im not sure one without the other is possible ??


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I think I can distract her to stop the barking but just dont want to interrupt the playing...im not sure one without the other is possible ??


Earplugs?? 

(oh and paracetamol!!)


----------



## calisphere (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm no expert, but I would work on the "quiet" command and then once the pup gets it, use it only when the barking during play happens. Change the command to "play quiet" and then you'll have two new commands. It will probably take a while to teach and will be touch and go, but it will be worth it.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

calisphere said:


> I'm no expert, but I would work on the "quiet" command and then once the pup gets it, use it only when the barking during play happens. Change the command to "play quiet" and then you'll have two new commands. It will probably take a while to teach and will be touch and go, but it will be worth it.


Its not the pup thats the problem........ its the *cough* grown up dog!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Correct....that "cough" grown up dog certainly is the problem...Ted is a little sweetie but naughty Betty is teaching him bad habits...i wish we would have Had Ted first so he could have taught Betty GOOD habits!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Far too much coughing on this thread lol .. thought you were all ill ... giggling here ... please show us a video .. I just want to see Bossy Knickers in action  it will make my day ... 

Oh Teddy Bear she will bring out the worst in you ... he he he .. all good fun though


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tried to take a video last night but as if to prove me wrong it was Ted doing all the barking....but back to Betty barking this morning....the only one who will be barking (mad)soon is me


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi Colin, when my two get going and quite often they do go too far, I use the pet corrector which they hate, I clap my hands and shout "that's enough" they soon learn that you mean business by your tone. Pet corrector is definately worth ago. Good luck & keep me posted


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

The thing is is that it is not even when it just gets rough...it's just the excitement of even playing normally ....I feel a bit of a kill joy but also know I should nip this in the bud. I had thought about a pet corrector as this was even used in the puppy classes I first went to to stop the puppies barking at each other but there has been a lot of negative comments on here about them so not sure.....


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I am not usually a fan of pet correctors BUT sometimes they can be useful. I have to use one for my beagle guest, when she starts baying. Have only had to use once or twice, now just showing the can is enough to distract from the behaviour, when she stops she gets lots of praise too. They can be very helpful, when a behaviour is hard to distract from under usual methods.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh they sound to be having such fun, Wilf always makes a grrr sound when they are playing and Mable has never returned it, however he has taught her to bark at people walking on a path at the bottom of the garden... which isnt very pleasant, I keep hoping they'll realise that they are allowed to be there


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Pet Corrector works well after all it is only compressed air expelled into space! Only problem is having it handy when you want it! Seems a bit expensive paying for fresh air in a can so I have been trying the clicker as I can keep that in my pocket.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well as you know Millie and Lolly play quite intensively. Millie too gets over excited and starts to growl and bark, not quite so ear piercing though. 

Me & Janet have always tried to use the Enough command, with loud hand clapping to start with, to try and stop them. It worked sometimes and we keep trying to use it if their play gets too much. I also use Enough when out on walks and want Millie to stop sniffing something or letting her know its time to move on with the walk.

I've noticed recently that when they're out playing and it get too much and too noisy, we say Enough and Millie actually does stop and pull away. She will then go back to playing but calmed down. I think its beginning to work


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Julie, this is what I've been trying ....I think it was unrealistic of me to think I could get them to stop barking without interrupting the play. I've already noticed that once they resume play it is usually a bit quieter....I think this is they way forward!!


----------

